# time on msgs.!???



## luvs (Apr 8, 2005)

why is the time so out of whack on my messages?
i have my time set at -5 GMT, but my msgs. come up hours off. that irks me. it's 11:03pm right now, but i'll bet this msg. comes up at some crazy hour.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 8, 2005)

just posting to see what time I get


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 8, 2005)

one hour off.  It didn't change for daylight savings time.


----------



## luvs (Apr 8, 2005)

i'm in PA, too, purrf. but my time came up as 3:03am. 4 hrs. off. don't get it.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 9, 2005)

The clock must be set to one time zone if we can figure which one that is most likely the reason!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 9, 2005)

It must be set for CST that makes good sence


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 9, 2005)

This time thing is weird.  Do we have gremlins?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 10, 2005)

(1) The server is set to GMT (UTC) time .... the date and time it is in Greenwich, England.

(2) Your computer is also set to a time with a GMT offset ... 

(3) In your profile, you can set a time correction to GMT ...

(4) It seems the "Autodetect DST" function doesn't work.

If you don't have 2, 3 and 4 set correctly - the time of your post will be off.


----------

